# how to use google adsense and make money on net



## gauravsuneja (Jul 2, 2008)

how to use google adsense and make money on net.kindly give in detail if possible with screenies.
is it really possible with reading some e-book
 i don't want to pay money in advance like money earning sites want for registration


----------



## Indyan (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi doc!
First thing, dont fall for those e-book that claim to teach you secrets that will make you thousand bucks per month.
It is possible to make money with google adsense. But before that you need to create a website with good unique content. This will take effort. You need to get atleast thousand uniques per day (excluding traffic from sources like stumbleupon and digg), to be able to earn something.
Once you have done that, you will have to place a code (provided by google) in your website. This will display ads. When a visitor clicks on those ads, you will get paid. The amount you get paid varies. I generally get about 10 cents per click. it may be more depending upon your content.
Once you reach 100$ in this manner google will pay you.
Again, dont pay anyone to teach you about adsense. Pretty much all the info you need is freely available on the net. If you need help people are willing to offer it for free at places like digitalpoint forum.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

I may not know a lot of things about adsense, few basic tips is,



You would never succeed while trying to run a web site / service for adsense, rather your adsense would performe only when you run a web site to share some good content where your keep adsense just as a part of it.
Content is the king, nothing would help you better than genuine and really useful content
Never ever even think of cheat Google


----------



## apoorva84 (Jul 6, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> I may not know a lot of things about adsense, few basic tips is,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn right..agree with you..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 6, 2008)

Yea. Adsense is for sites. Not the other way round.


----------



## skippednote (Jul 6, 2008)

any example from digit forum user site


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 6, 2008)

I have an adsense query.
I have a wordpress blog. Can I make money from it? Have heard adsense is crap as most of user's these days don't click on ad's. So even if you make money, it will be very low or nil.

I have heard of some other services which for example pay you for just displaying the ad's on your site. For example, If 10 visitors come on your site, you earn some cents...

So which is better? I think the second one. What do you think people?

I am also planning to make money out of my blog.


----------



## New (Jul 7, 2008)

> I have heard of some other services which for example pay you for just displaying the ad's on your site. For example, If 10 visitors come on your site, you earn some cents...



I too searching for the same..Help please..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 7, 2008)

> I have an adsense query.
> I have a wordpress blog. Can I make money from it? Have heard adsense is crap as most of user's these days don't click on ad's. So even if you make money, it will be very low or nil.



*www.labnol.org/

this dude makes USD 1k a day arvg 

so no, if you have proper content you can make money our from it (without any cheating)  there are few guys here in this forum earns good deal too (without any cheating)



> I am also planning to make money out of my blog.



Not that you have asked, but still I seriouslly doubt with a .co.cc type of domain you can !!!

Once again, those all who earns for them idea never was to earn, rather make some thing which is useful for visitors, where adsense was just another part of the web site... hence build some thing useful then ad adsense


----------



## New (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks choto.. I  am  not considering  my blog as a money  machine and just wanted to know the options available...


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks choto..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 7, 2008)

That was informative Choto Cheeta 

I agree one should focus on content and not the money.


----------



## casanova (Jul 7, 2008)

Choto. Thanks for your valuable comments. I started blogging a week back. I had started adsense but my registration was rejected. Google comments that there is no unique content on your page. There are only 3 posts as of now - Hello, a wallpaper created by my cousin for me and the update about Diablo III. I just wanted to ask whether if we give news update, can't we use adsense.


----------

